# How Do You Keep Tools and Supplies Safe From Theft?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

View attachment 27274


What steps do you take to help prevent theft of your tools, supplies, and equipment?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Cctv covers my house and locals know i have some bad family who do really bad things for money so dont bother :thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 27274
> 
> 
> What steps do you take to help prevent theft of your tools, supplies, and equipment?


 Treat people right and hope that good karma works cause if someone wants to burn you it wont matter what you do !:thumbsup:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I clean what I am done with and stick the others in the corner of a closet nearest to the door so people can't see them when they look in it from outside the door.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I take all tools home every night, and leave a minimum amount of material on site.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> I take all tools home every night, and leave a minimum amount of material on site.


Ur up nice and early gaz i am sitting on site waiting till 6.30 am to start generator up


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Got a big day today, have to cornice and sand a house today on my own. At least the garage is done.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tina and Tammy !!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

That's too much Rick. They must be union?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Have a lock box for big jobs that we stay on over a month and lock tools in there...but that doesn't stop people I came to work a few months ago and some one had busted into it and stole my festoon plunge saw and drop saw 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> I take all tools home every night, and leave a minimum amount of material on site.


 So do I, Tool check end of each day and it comes home with me.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

moore said:


> Tina and Tammy !!


Love your pet cows bro


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

How Do You Keep Tools and Supplies Safe From Theft? Keep them away from my own guys for a starter.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

You just need to judge the job site. Some nf the job sites we work on are fairly safe the entire area has cctv coverage and cars patrol all the time. Sure anyone who wants to csn steal but it's mostly ok. Other sites you just have to be careful always take anything of immediate value likedrills and hand tools like impact drills. Take the stabila levels every day. If your afraid of theft of stilts you put a chain and lock on them. It's just a deterrent most crews have the tools to cut through chains but it makes you feel better. You can take everything home every day but it takes so much time and effort at the end of the day.


----------



## HomeDrywall&Painting (Oct 4, 2018)

I do have a bad habit of leaving tools in the car - might not be too bad but could be broken into. Otherwise, my garage is pretty secure plus cameras around. I do know a family whose garage was broken into recently and all they took were... you guessed it... tools and fishing rods.


----------

